

NetDrive – Mount Amazon Cloud Drive as a Local or Network Drive on Windows - yeonsh
https://www.netdrive.net

======
yeonsh
Recently, Amazon started to provide unlimited storage for $60/year.

But their PC/Mac client is limited only to upload files and you have to use
web browser to access your files.

NetDrive mounts Amazon Cloud Drive as a drive and provides direct access to
your files from Windows. You need to register as a developer with your Amazon
account to use Amazon Cloud Drive AP.

